# Green Cheek Conure Died :(



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Can't understand it, my 5 year old GCC was absolutely fine when I got home from work, screeching at me, hopping up and down on her branch. She didn't eat anything different today, had fresh water, no signs over the last few weeks.. went downstairs, had dinner.. came back upstairs and she was dead on the floor of the cage.

I am absolutely devestated as I hand reared her and she was very mucb bonded to me, and I was expecting her to live a LOT longer. I was wondering if anyone has experienced this sort of problem before and if anyone has any suggestions as to what it could have been?

I will be taking her for a post mortem in the morning and I am told the results could take up to 7 days.. I am just asking myself the big question "why", and wondering if I could have done anything different


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

really sorry to hear about that


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

realy sorry to hear that. someone just down the road from me had the same thing happen to him last year. he had a Black Headed Caique that just droped dead on him for no aparent reason. that too was quite a young bird and was very healthy. I did a PM for him but couldn't find anything obvious, although it was a bit over weight. obviosly I didn't have access to any labs for tests though, so hopefully yours will come up with some answers for you.


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

sorry to hear about your birdie christy


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Silly question, probably, but you didn't use any non-stick cookware to make supper - no new air fresheners or anything - stuff like that?


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that and such a shock in a young bird  - parrots become real companion pets and you get so attached to them - they're just like children really the way they follow you around.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Silly question, probably, but you didn't use any non-stick cookware to make supper - no new air fresheners or anything - stuff like that?


Nope.. nothing. She lived in the study and I dont use any sprays or anything. It's a complete mystery to me, I think I'm still in shock. Took her to get the PM done today. The vet said it didn't look like a virus/psitacossis/toxic from an initial examination but now to wait back on all the blood & liver tests.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who PMed me and here with support and advice for what to ask the vet and look for on the PM.

The news is good, in that they did find a cause of death - heart attack. I'm told the heart was severely enlarged yet as all kidney, liver etc. were fine - and the blood tests I had done came back negative, it is pretty certain that she had a heart attack and died very suddenly, may she rest in peace.

I have to wonder if it was a congenital birth defect - or if it was caused by her lack of exercise. I got her at 2 years old and she had her wings clipped from 12 weeks - something I disagree with. It took several months for her wings to grow completely back to flight feather but she never flew unless you made her or something startled her - even 3 years later she always climbed, hopped, jumped, and did absolutely anything to avoid flying.

It does strike me that this is not healthy and I wonder if it caused the problems but I guess I'll never know - and there was nothing I could do about the previous owners clipping the wings so I'll try not to beat myself up about it.

After some dozen inconclusive PMs on reptiles in the past.. I am very glad that this one was conclusive, and good news for my other conure, as her death was not caused by disease that could affect him.


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

It may well have been a congenital thing. In humans too, I think, an enlarged heart is something that can occur but as we go to doctors and hospitals for checks etc it is more likely to be found out and something can maybe be done.

Caiques have similar personalities to conures as they, too, tend to hop about more than fly. Mine was wing-clipped as a baby when we got him (something I don't really believe in either). He had full use of his wings from the minute they grew out up until he was about 2 and never chose to fly (unlike tiels who love flying, especially in a flock). Sometimes I force him to but he does it reluctantly.

So please don't beat yourself up over it as I'm sure there was nothing you could do. Take comfort in the fact that she was a well-loved parrot who enjoyed the time she had with a caring owner.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

i had a fiery shouldered conure once and that exact thing happened..the vet said it an happen to quite a few animals, although its rare..they can just die for no reason


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2007)

awwww thats a shame


----------

